# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  kam harru password per desktopin tim windows 7...

## lajmsi

Hi djema, kam nje desktop hp me windows 7 dhe kisha password: per admin dhe per guest. Te dyja i kam harruar dhe smund te hyj ne kompjuterin tim ku kam shume gjera qe sdua ti humbas. Kerkoj ndihme se si mund te reset password ose ta anulloj konditen e passwordit. Diku ne nje video reklamohesh windows 7 password reset por ishte vetem trial version. Ku mund ta gjej ate ose ndonje tjeter program te tille for free . Gjithsesi kerkoj ndihme per tu futur ne kompjuterin tim. Flm, hajt se folim.

----------


## Rrjeti

> Hi djema, kam nje desktop hp me windows 7 dhe kisha password: per admin dhe per guest. Te dyja i kam harruar dhe smund te hyj ne kompjuterin tim ku kam shume gjera qe sdua ti humbas. Kerkoj ndihme se si mund te reset password ose ta anulloj konditen e passwordit. Diku ne nje video reklamohesh windows 7 password reset por ishte vetem trial version. Ku mund ta gjej ate ose ndonje tjeter program te tille for free . Gjithsesi kerkoj ndihme per tu futur ne kompjuterin tim. Flm, hajt se folim.


Ke harruar fjalëkalimet a? Bën një lutje te Perëndia...  :buzeqeshje:  (shaka)
Ja se si e rikthen fjalëkalimin:
http://www.lazesoft.com/forgot-windo...-freeware.html
Së shpejti edhe më tepër informata, vegla(softuer), dhe lajme që e ngacmojnë kurreshtjen për teknologjinë informative (TI / IT) në temën: 
Softuer të vlerësuar me 4 dhe 5 yje....
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/thread...he-5-yje/page2

----------

